# Capital Archery



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Has Capital gone by-by, needed to get some work done on my nephew's x-mas bow, called them got the disconnected message. Hope not, was only in there a few times they seemed like really nice people.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Gone...

I am right around the corner from you, and can help as needed. Just send me a PM.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

My B-N-L bought his son a Parker(new) with out the cable guide and slider, was looking to see if they might have some on the shelf, anyway Parker is sending the missing items out in the mail they said he should have them in 2 days. Also thanks for the offer.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Rasher said:


> My B-N-L bought his son a Parker(new) with out the cable guide and slider, was looking to see if they might have some on the shelf, anyway Parker is sending the missing items out in the mail they said he should have them in 2 days. Also thanks for the offer.


No problemo!


----------

